# My new Bianchi Infinito CV



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

About 200 miles so far. 16.0 pounds as shown, as weighed on my hanging fish scale. The most comfortable bicycle I've ever ridden, by a good margin. At the same time, it moves with extraordinary precision and elan, Old Man Upright Relaxed geometry notwithstanding. Beautifully finished. The Taiwanese framebuilders deserve our applause. At first I thought the frame looked a bit ungainly, but I've come to appreciate its 1930's Moderne aesthetic. Even the saddle Bianchi supplied is a quality one.

Complaints? Yeah, as Sinatra once sang, I have a few. The Campy Chorus 11 gets better with every ride, but it's still not quite as good as the 2006 Chorus on my Colnago Dream. It's plagued with rattles. I've eliminated some of them, but who knows if I'll ever get the machine truly quiet? Anybody got ideas? I figure the rattles derive from the braking/shifting cables banging on the frame, but if it's something inherent in the bicycle itself, I might get angry.

Anyway, say a couple prayers on my behalf, and the pictures might show up...


----------



## Skyhawke (Feb 20, 2014)

Very nice.

This exact bike is at the top of my list for replacing my Felt Z5 when that time comes. I have a Strava pal from Finland with over 7500 miles on his...


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

The bike looks great. Glad you are enjoying it.

I see Bianchi is still very proud of themselves. I have a 2001 that has "Bianchi" on it 17 times.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been interested in that bike, do you notice the CV reducing the vibrations?

Your brake cable looks like it runs without a housing through the top tube. It should not be rattling. Try putting liners on your gear cables.


----------



## Youngbloodcj (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful bike...I just bought this bike except with full ultegra . So far, I love it! I also have a Cannondale evo supersix hi mod, the Bianchi is a smoother ride and you lose very little in the so called, relaxed geometry. If you are looking at this bike, I can highly recommend.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I've been interested in that bike, do you notice the CV reducing the vibrations?
> 
> Your brake cable looks like it runs without a housing through the top tube. It should not be rattling. Try putting liners on your gear cables.


Cinelli -- Yes, the CV does indeed reduce road vibration. To a significant degree. Enough to get me to get rid of my steel Colnago Master to make room for the new bicycle. It doesn't just cut down on minor vibrations, either. It actually renders major knocks and bumps much more livable. Just for kicks, I now purposely keep my keester firmly on the saddle over road seams and such, just because I can. My wife's C-59 does ride incredibly well in its own right, but my Bianchi is another league better.

Thanks, too, for the cable tips, but as far as I can tell the noise comes from the head tube area, not the down tube. Of course, though, it's impossible to truly discern the source, not the least because monocoque frames are veritable echo chambers.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> The bike looks great. Glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> I see Bianchi is still very proud of themselves. I have a 2001 that has "Bianchi" on it 17 times.


Blackbeer -- I actually enjoy seeing bicycles liberally festooned with the maker's name. The repetition becomes a stylistic motif. It's like wearing a man's version of a ladies' handbag. My only real stylistic gripe concerns the size of the Bianchi moniker on the downtube. It's just too damn big.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Beauty!


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Congrats and great ride. In fact, mine says hello!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

vic --
Fellow Traveler!
Note the arcane, detail differences...


----------



## Gregzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

Sweet bike!! The bike store just ordered mine - also with Campy Chorus. I can't wait to start riding it!

I test-rode 5 or 6 other bikes and this one was by far the smoothest, but also the most "playful". (It's hard to find the right word.)

(Those aren't the wheels that came with it are they?)


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Gregzilla said:


> Sweet bike!! The bike store just ordered mine - also with Campy Chorus. I can't wait to start riding it!
> 
> I test-rode 5 or 6 other bikes and this one was by far the smoothest, but also the most "playful". (It's hard to find the right word.)
> 
> (Those aren't the wheels that came with it are they?)


Gregzilla -- If you are speaking to me, Mapei, yes, those are the wheels the bicycle came with -- Campagnolo Zondas with 25mm tires (!). And they're only a tenth of a pound more per pair than the fancy tubular rim/tire Campy Nucleons I have on my 'Nag.

I just took the bicycle on another shake-down, rattle search cruise. When I ride with no hands (an easy feat with this wonderful bicycle), there are a lot more buzzes and rattles. The least amount of buzzes & rattles happen when I'm on the tops, hanging onto the hoods. There are also more rattles when I have my hands on the drops. I feel like Hercule Poirot. I shall apprehend those sniveling, buzzing miscreants!


----------



## Gregzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

Mapei said:


> Gregzilla -- If you are speaking to me, Mapei, yes, those are the wheels the bicycle came with -- Campagnolo Zondas with 25mm tires (!). And they're only a tenth of a pound more per pair than the fancy tubular rim/tire Campy Nucleons I have on my 'Nag.


I thought the Chorus version came with Fulcrum Racing Quatros. Hmmm... I wonder what mine will end up having. I think I'd actually prefer the Zondas.



Mapei said:


> I just took the bicycle on another shake-down, rattle search cruise. When I ride with no hands (an easy feat with this wonderful bicycle), there are a lot more buzzes and rattles. The least amount of buzzes & rattles happen when I'm on the tops, hanging onto the hoods. There are also more rattles when I have my hands on the drops. I feel like Hercule Poirot. I shall apprehend those sniveling, buzzing miscreants!


That's surprising to hear - um... well, to hear about what you hear. I did hear what I thought was the cables rattling inside the frame (on bumpy sections of road) when I test-rode the Ultegra version. Now I'm even more curious about how mine will be.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Lovely bike. Can you get the Chorus or Ultegra version in full Bianchi green?


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice bike! And I like keeping the Italian theme pure….to me a Bianchi must have Campy.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Tschai said:


> Lovely bike. Can you get the Chorus or Ultegra version in full Bianchi green?


tschai -- no, at least in the US of A. The full Celeste green version only comes with SuperRecord Electric 11. I tried to bribe my bicycle dealer into getting me a Celeste/Chorus combo but he wouldn't do it.


----------



## Steviemc (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys, I've had my infinito for a month now, it is almost sublime.....almost! Like you I have suffered from the vexing rattle from the head tube. But no longer!

here's what worked for me......take the top cap off the steerer tube and have a look inside. On mine there is a small black plastic ( carbon? ) washer/spacer in there. Fish it out and, hey presto, the rattling stopped. I wrapped tape on the washer until it was a snug fit, put it back together, took it for a ride and it is now rattle free and completely sublime.

hope that works for you......


----------



## Gregzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

Mapei said:


> tschai -- no, at least in the US of A. The full Celeste green version only comes with SuperRecord Electric 11. I tried to bribe my bicycle dealer into getting me a Celeste/Chorus combo but he wouldn't do it.


As I stated earlier, last week I ordered a Chorus version (assumed black w/ celeste). The other day the bike shop called me and said they couldn't find a black/Chorus/53cm anywhere (even in Italy), but they did have a celeste/Chorus/53cm a the US HQ. So that's what I'll be getting! Should be picking it up Wednesday or Thursday.

By getting the one at the HQ, I was able to swap to a 12-29 cassette and upgrade to dual-pivot rear brakes, no cost. I could have upgraded the wheels too, to any Fulcrum or Campy wheel set (paying the difference), but I'm already planning on buying a custom built set and using the Racing Quattros on another bike.

Personally, I like the black a smidge better, but I also like the celeste (maybe 55/45 split). I don't like the white one though - a bit too plain. So many of my riding buddies have black (with some other color trim) bikes, so it'll be nice to be different.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Rattle is gone! Steviemc, 

you're a gentleman and a scholar! I jammed a bit of earthquake putty between that spacer and the inside of the steerer tube. Like magic. Everybody -- simple fix.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Mapei said:


> About 200 miles so far. 16.0 pounds as shown, as weighed on my hanging fish scale. The most comfortable bicycle I've ever ridden, by a good margin. At the same time, it moves with extraordinary precision and elan, Old Man Upright Relaxed geometry notwithstanding. Beautifully finished. The Taiwanese framebuilders deserve our applause. At first I thought the frame looked a bit ungainly, but I've come to appreciate its 1930's Moderne aesthetic. Even the saddle Bianchi supplied is a quality one.
> 
> Complaints? Yeah, as Sinatra once sang, I have a few. The Campy Chorus 11 gets better with every ride, but it's still not quite as good as the 2006 Chorus on my Colnago Dream. It's plagued with rattles. I've eliminated some of them, but who knows if I'll ever get the machine truly quiet? Anybody got ideas? I figure the rattles derive from the braking/shifting cables banging on the frame, but if it's something inherent in the bicycle itself, I might get angry.
> 
> Anyway, say a couple prayers on my behalf, and the pictures might show up...




That is my dream bike! Congrats to you. When my current carbon bike is due for replacement, it will be a Bianchi in celeste green. I think that Bianchi's are a work of art, and have such a great history. Love'em.


----------



## Steviemc (Jun 29, 2014)

Mapei,

glad to have been of assistance Sir!

steviemc


----------



## Youngbloodcj (Jan 20, 2010)

Mapei, what type of saddle bag do you have on this bike? I looked at the photos but not sure I have seen this style before


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Mapei said:


> tschai -- no, at least in the US of A. The full Celeste green version only comes with SuperRecord Electric 11. I tried to bribe my bicycle dealer into getting me a Celeste/Chorus combo but he wouldn't do it.



That is actually incorrect. Competitive Cyclist offers them in Celeste green or black.


----------



## freefall_junkie (Sep 4, 2013)

Just found this thread. The rattle on my CV has been driving me nuts. I had assumed that it was the internal brake cable, but tried adding some thin rubber tubing to it last night and it made no difference. Sounds like you have found the real source of the problem Steviemc. I'll try your fix this evening and report back. The rattle is the one thing which has been detracting from an otherwise superb bike.

Mark


----------



## Steviemc (Jun 29, 2014)

Mark, hope it works dude, mine is now sublime. Every time I ride it I hear Matt Monro singing On Days Like These......it's that smooth....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I also cured one more rattle, a minor one, by taping a cork spacer between the two derailleur cables where they cross over each other in front of the head tube. The way my bicycle happens to be set up, the cables' hard plastic adjusters were banging against each other when I went over bumps (actually I don't know what the hell those "adjusters" do because they don't adjust!). Finally, the bicycle passes the 'bicycles ought to be quiet' test.


----------



## freefall_junkie (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, took the headset cap off last night and didn't find any rattling washer in there. Put it back together with plenty of tension on the top cap and the rattle seems to have gone - result! At the same time I tried pulling the Di wire through the grommet in the head tube a bit more, so I guess it may have been the wire rattling on the down tube or steerer tube. Anyway, rattle hopefully cured now, touch wood, so one happy CV owner 

Mrk


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

^^ "Plenty of tension" isn't the way to do this! You want to completely back off the stem bolts, then do the correct tightening method, of tightening the top cap a little at a time until the play in the bearings is gone. I squeeze the front brake and rock it back and forth. The bearing play is easily felt as a faint clunk or slight movement as the bars are rocked back and forth.

*The rattling plug*
The steerer plug has this black plastic cylinder above it. The plastic cylinder is a little smaller than the steerer tube, so it rattles. I put two pieces of electrical tape on it, with both extending past the top of the plastic piece. That way, I can pull it out of the tube if needed when adjusting the plug.

The plastic cylinder is thick and strong. It must be designed to support the inside of the steerer, but it's a little loose to have much effect.











Steviemc said:


> Guys, I've had my infinito for a month now, it is almost sublime.....almost! Like you I have suffered from the vexing rattle from the head tube. But no longer!
> 
> here's what worked for me......take the top cap off the steerer tube and have a look inside. On mine there is a small black plastic ( carbon? ) washer/spacer in there. Fish it out and, hey presto, the rattling stopped. I wrapped tape on the washer until it was a snug fit, put it back together, took it for a ride and it is now *rattle free* and completely *sublime*.
> 
> hope that works for you......


Thanks for the tip! Yes, sublime is right.


----------



## 8arlie8 (Sep 9, 2007)

rm -rf said:


> ^^ "Plenty of tension" isn't the way to do this! You want to completely back off the stem bolts, then do the correct tightening method, of tightening the top cap a little at a time until the play in the bearings is gone. I squeeze the front brake and rock it back and forth. The bearing play is easily felt as a faint clunk or slight movement as the bars are rocked back and forth.
> 
> *The rattling plug*
> The steerer plug has this black plastic cylinder above it. The plastic cylinder is a little smaller than the steerer tube, so it rattles. I put two pieces of electrical tape on it, with both extending past the top of the plastic piece. That way, I can pull it out of the tube if needed when adjusting the plug.
> ...


These are great pics. I taped my black spacer first, but then as I rode i considered how loose it was and thought it was doing very little structurally. If anything it guides the steerer cap to the threads, but it applies no pressure on anything, certainly not the plug. If you pull the spacer out you will notice it easily sides over the sheath of the steerer cap, therefore the cap is applying no pressure to it. So... I just pulled mine out and have left it out. I'd love to know if this is a bad idea?, but I can't see what the thing is doing except rattling and disturbing our bliss!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

8rlie8 --

I did the same thing with my spacer plug. I realized it wasn't doing anything except rattling. I put in the tool cabinet alongside other bicycle stuff that doesn't matter, but that I'm paranoid to throw away.

BTW, I continue to love the bicycle. No regrets. Pure pleasure.


----------



## freefall_junkie (Sep 4, 2013)

My rattle mysteriously returned a couple of weeks ago. Decided I was going to try and fix it once and for all at the weekend and removed the forks from the frame. Turns out it was the Di wire rattling against the steerer tube. I fixed it by simply using a bit of duct tape to stick the wire to the inside of the frame head tube so it can't flap about. Replaced the fork, tightened everything up and now have a beautiful silent ride again


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

A very nice bike, Mapei. I do agree with you that the inverse color scheme is preferrable. A Bianchi can never be painted too much Celeste.


----------



## Bianchi_Brian (Nov 11, 2014)

Just got my CV recently and fitted it out with Campagnolo SR RS and Enve wheels with power tap hubs. Love the bike but that rattle is in mine as well with no success so far in stopping it. Anyone else have any luck?

Brian


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I test rode one, 'bar none' it absorbed road vibration better than anything I have ever ridden. Maybe, the Y-Foil I had in the late 90s is/was comparable in this dept.

And I insisted on and watched the guy put 120 air in the 23mm tires. I was 230 lb at the time. I only did the high pressure for the sake of the test ride, wanting to feel the bike's worst. It didn't have one.


----------



## freefall_junkie (Sep 4, 2013)

Bianchi_Brian said:


> Just got my CV recently and fitted it out with Campagnolo SR RS and Enve wheels with power tap hubs. Love the bike but that rattle is in mine as well with no success so far in stopping it. Anyone else have any luck?
> 
> Brian


Sounds like a great spec! How about some photos?

Seems like the rattle will most likely be from the headset as described above.

Mark


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Bianchi_Brian said:


> Just got my CV recently and fitted it out with Campagnolo SR RS and Enve wheels with power tap hubs. Love the bike but* that rattle* is in mine as well with no success so far in stopping it. Anyone else have any luck?
> 
> Brian


You've taped or removed the black cylinder already?

I've never heard any noise from the di2 internal wires. 

I found the stem/headset adjustment to be finicky. If the stem is a little out of adjustment, the headset "clunks" on bumps in the road. If you straddle the bike, hold the front brake, and rock the bike forward and back, you'll hear and feel the headset play if it's too loose.

I had to readjust the headset a couple of times. The correct amount of tightening of the cap and the correct torque on the stem bolts are critical. Don't over tighten, though!


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

azpeterb said:


> Nice bike! And I like keeping the Italian theme pure….to me a Bianchi must have Campy.


I must agree with this.
On a side note, I love the green in their bikes. It is very unique.


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

Gregzilla, How is your Bianchi after a year?

I read that your Infinito is a 53cm? Is it a good fit for you? I have been recommended 2 different sizes. 50, and 53. I am 5'7" 32.25 inseam, typical girl physique long legs, shorter torso. Arms, torso and thighs 23". 

53cm in any color are hard to find right now. Celeste/Black is my preferred color. I agree with Mapei the Bianchi name could be a lot smaller.

Thank you in advance for any help. I do not post often, however I am stuck.

Best


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

pinchl said:


> Gregzilla, How is your Bianchi after a year?
> 
> I read that your Infinito is a 53cm? Is it a good fit for you? I have been recommended 2 different sizes. 50, and 53. I am 5'7" 32.25 inseam, typical girl physique long legs, shorter torso. Arms, torso and thighs 23".
> 
> ...


pinchi. I am almost your exact size, except I'm a guy. Yes, we are exactly between the two size choices. I went with the 53. At that size, the sloping top tube does impinge a bit on my crotch when I'm forced to stand at a stoplight, etc., but when I'm riding I feel perfectly positioned. There's no sense whatever that the top tube is too long (though I no longer remember if I had to substitute a shorter stem). The taller head tube has also allowed me to only have to use one spacer beneath the stem -- a true aesthetic plus. 

Six of one. Half dozen of the other.


----------



## Gregzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

pinchl said:


> Gregzilla, How is your Bianchi after a year?


Hi Pinchi!
After a year I'd say it's great!
I haven't upgraded anything nor do I feel the need to. I suppose I could spend $1k+ and get some lighter wheels, but I'm a purely recreational rider, and the bike was enough $$$ as-is. Lol!
As for the size, it's spot-on for me. I've been told by bike fitters that I have a long femur, so my seat is usually a bit back, but the TT is short enough that I'm not reaching so far. (Many bikes that are "supposedly" my size feel too long when I actually ride them.)

Greg


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Greg. 
Thank you, I am sold, I have been looking at the Orbea Avant, Colnago Evo Zero and the Infinito. After all of the reviews etc I have decided on the Bianchi Black/Celeste. The big decision is the wheels.

Lori


----------



## pinchl (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi Mapei. 
Thank you so much for the quick reply. I am going with half dozen of the other and ordering the 53, probably add a shorter stem. I agree less spacers the better. I hadn't thought about the stand over height. It will be fine. Your bike is a beauty!! Very excited to have made my decision, thank you again for your assistance. My LBS will help me with the fine tuning.
Best,


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm having the same rattling on my Intenso and YES, I did look under the dust cap to find that plastic washer/spacer loose inside...DO WE NEED THAT IN THE FIRST PLACE???


----------



## devillee1993 (Aug 20, 2015)

Big congrats for new Bianchi! I also had a Bianchi before-Bianchi Sempre. The rattle you mentioned, i believe it should come from your cable or something, maybe find a good mechanism and you could solve the problem~

Congrats again! Bianchi always is a good brand to own!


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I tried that bike and it was slow.

Then I tried a Roubaix and it was slow

and then I tried a Tarmac and it was slow

after that I tried a BMC and it was slow

I ended up with a Cervelo and it is slow

Why are all bikes so slow?


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

ParadigmDawg said:


> I tried that bike and it was slow.
> 
> Then I tried a Roubaix and it was slow
> 
> ...



I can think of two obvious reasons:
1) None of them were red.
2) You have not found a fast one yet...Don't get discouraged though. Keep looking.


----------



## devillee1993 (Aug 20, 2015)

I just wanna say buddy you need a pair of stronger legs!!! LOL


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

ParadigmDawg said:


> I tried that bike and it was slow.
> 
> Then I tried a Roubaix and it was slow
> 
> ...





Shuffleman said:


> I can think of two obvious reasons:
> 1) None of them were red.
> 2) You have not found a fast one yet...Don't get discouraged though. Keep looking.


Try a red Trek, they are by far the fastest.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've heard that Harleys and Davidsons are fast. Yeah, they're supposed to be heavy. But fast.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Mapei said:


> I've heard that Harleys and Davidsons are fast. Yeah, they're supposed to be heavy. But fast.


Is that what Ryder was using in the 2014 Vuelta?


----------



## xml-2277 (Dec 31, 2014)

*good luck*

Good luck ~~~~~~~


----------

